
Rust open source project ideas - evsamsonov
I&#x27;am an experienced software developer leaning Rust now and I would like to start a new open source project. Does anyone have an ideas for new open source project to be written in Rust that would be useful for people (for developers or for others)?
======
alixaxel
How about a integration testing DSL framework?

